# Autosmart Franchise Opportunities in Australia



## Sue J

Hello Ozzies
Are you looking for a successful business opportunity which combines your love of cars with being out and about every day? Autosmart has been franchising in Oz for 16 years and has franchisees throughout Australia. 80% our franchisees have been with us longer than 7 years, and 60% for more than 10. We still have some territories available. Find out more at

http://www.seekcommercial.com.au/Business/Listing.aspx?ListingId=126725


----------



## Alex L

Any in New Zealand?

Could do with some tardis.


----------



## Sue J

Alex L said:


> Any in New Zealand?
> 
> Could do with some tardis.


Sorry not yet.


----------

